# TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello peeps,
Can someone shine the light on what the difference is between an OEM rear spoiler for the '02 TT vs. the OEM rear spoiler for the TT 3.2, and how easy/hard it would be to make the switch?
Thanks.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (paullee)*

The 3.2 is yours plus a black add-on, see here:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (l88m22vette)*

Ah...thank you "sensei"...which means I can just get the black add-on lip?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^ correct


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (paullee)*

DO it....


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The 3.2 is yours plus a black add-on, see here:


Based on your photo, my spoiler seems like it was just stuck on. There are little ridges/bumps where the spoiler meets the hatch, kind of like I can tell where the bolts are.
I have a 2000 and I'm pretty sure it was spoilerless when originally shipped and was "upgraded" before I got it.
I wonder if I should just get it removed. I usuallly don't go over 100 mph and if I do, I'd end up on one of those "Most Shocking Car Chase" TV shows.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Any leads on where to get the add-on?


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (paullee)*

http://www.ttstuff.com
http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/mer...T1BOE



_Modified by kclax44 at 1:26 PM 8/11/2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Wow, it's $300 for the add on? I wasn't sure if I liked it, and now I am sure i don't!! Hahaha....
Sean


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

pretty steep...


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a green TT i was thinking about doing the whole 3.2 spoiler but not sure if i want just black or the gloss carbon fiber that ttstuff has. anyone else have input on this???


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

I think the CF is a good look. However, I'm still trying to get over the sticker-shock of the non-CF flat black version.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (l88m22vette)*

This add-on spoiler is pretty nice by Hofele Design


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (markcorrado1)*

Cuanto cuesta...how mucheeyy?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (paullee)*

If it's all about the money I think that ebay has the 3.2 style spoiler addon's in Fiberglass for under $100 IIRC. Shipping might bite you in the ass, but what the hell - we all know the ebay stuff isn't the best quality compared to stock, but I've seen photos of OSIR's stuff cracking and chipping, I wouldn't expect ebay to be any worse/better than that!
Also on the spoiler being smooth, yea my car you can see the bolts too - I know exactly what you are saying. LM-vette your car has a SUPER nice rear end! Got photos of the whole package? The black accents on the blue car really set it off, but I'd never tint your tails! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I kinda wish I had driven the 2,000 miles to pick up that Aviator Grey 225 4 years ago now, just so I could do black accents!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (Village_Idiot)*

Thanks for the input. i'm with you on the black accent in the rear. My Misano Red with the OEM taillight is pretty much all red back there. Back to Ebay I go...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (paullee)*

Hey VI...Just cruised Ebay and saw a couple of items. However, they were being advertised as one-piece and not the add-on type. Was that what you were referring to?


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (paullee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullee* »_Cuanto cuesta...how mucheeyy?

It's $289 + shipping on TMTuning's website, a little pricey but it looks better than the V6 I think


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: TT 225 rear spoiler vs. TT 3.2 rear spoiler (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_ I kinda wish I had driven the 2,000 miles to pick up that Aviator Grey 225 4 years ago now, just so I could do black accents!

Hmmm...
/Has an Av Grey 180Q


----------

